# Has anyone stayed at The Three Magpies site Melksham?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm just trying to find out if their hard standing is in fact the pub car park or has more of a campsite feel?

ta

Graham


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi G

We have been there a few times but in the summer.

When driving into the camping/rally field we have noticed that the first part of the field behind the pub is hardstanding ...gravel I think.

This link will take you to google maps. In the satellite view if you zoom in you can see the field and the hard part behind the pub.

http://tinyurl.com/mvbe8hv

Mike

P.S. the C&CC site next door has lots of hardstandings


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Mike

That's a great help

We didnt fancy camping in a car park and their field is out of bounds in winter. For one night this looks OK...

I think the C&CC site wanted a 2 night minimum according to their websire

Cheers

Graham


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> GMJ said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

When we have stayed there the folk in the pub have been friendly so maybe give them a ring and ask about where they will site you.

Mike

P.S the pub food is OK too ...or was last time we were there . :wink:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

rayc said:


> > GMJ said:
> >
> >
> > > .
> ...


----------



## dipsie (May 30, 2008)

We have stayed there many times, it never used to cost us anything as one my old school mates was the landlord/manager there until his wife died a couple of years ago. 
During the winter month we would park on their hardstanding area, it was never very tidy with some dubious character staying in some tatty caravans. The toilets were a bit iffy so we didn't use them, there was a toilet/grey water dump.
Dont and Sue were good friends and as we usually went there with several friends and theirmotor homes we were not put off.
We did however stop off there about eighteen months ago and it did not look any worse than our previous visits. That night cost us £15 though so we will use either the CL by the marina or the excellent Camping and Caravanning Club site 100mtrs from the pub the next time we visit the area.
Just one thought, I hope you mean the Three Magpies at Sells Green.

Bernie T.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> dipsie said:
> 
> 
> > We have stayed there many times, it never used to cost us anything as one my old school mates was the landlord/manager there until his wife died a couple of years ago.
> ...


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks all

We'll give it a go for one nght

Graham


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

C&CC site is excellent. I recommend it.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> The pub website says "We like you to feel at home so we are very laid back! After all you're here to enjoy yourselves!". Read into that what you will but MHF had an interesting rally there 3 or 4 years ago.


Yes, I remember that one Ray. :?

Let's just say that late evenings in the "Three Magpies" bar can be, errrr - interesting............... 8)


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*the three magpies*

I have used this camsite for the last 5 years when taking my van for its annual service at Webbs.
However I will not be using it again. In july this year I booked to stay for the friday night before Webbs summer rally. I arrived just before 11pm as the traffic was busy.When I arrived the pub was still open with plenty of people still drinking. I approached the landlord to book in and pay but he told me "too late the pubs shut and so is the campsite and was told I had to leave.
I was a lone female with no where to go late at night. So I went over the canal to the c&cc site which was all closed for the evening. I decided to stay on their carpark for the night. I went over to pay my fees the next morning, the warden was absolutely appauled by the landlords behaviour. My offer of payment was kindly refused.
I had rung ahead to say I would be late and was told at the time that it wasnt a problem. Full of drink and he obviously changed his mind!
The c&cc site is cheaper, cleaner with very pleasant welcoming wardens.
My moneys on the other side of the canal!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: the three magpies*



> jennie said:
> 
> 
> > I have used this camsite for the last 5 years when taking my van for its annual service at Webbs.
> ...


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Update

We stayed at the pub site the other Friday. Friendly enough place but the hardstanding area was a little untidy. Toilets and showers were basic and you had to get a £1 token for a 6 min shower (not an issue for me with very little hair!). 

The pub was nice: food was good as was the beer. Reasonable enough price as well for food and drinks.

Next time we'll try the C&CC site (as we are now members  ) and then decide if we'd go back there again.

The grass pitches look nice and would be far enough away from the pub to ensure it was quiet at night (notwithstanding other campers that is)

Graham


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

For any dog owners using the C&CC site, the gates to the secure dog field have been taken down and now dogs must be kept on a lead at all times and strictly enforced, a kneejerk reaction to an incident between 2 dog owners, booked in this week for 6 nights found this out and stayed just one night and cancelled booking and moved on.
Don


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have just booked us to stay at the C&CC site just down the road, in April for a couple of nights so we'll be able to compare :smile2:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

We stayed at the C&CC site in 2013 and it was our stay in that Club's campsite. We were quite impressed with it, there are some pictures here http://www.davidklyne.co.uk/devizes_camping_and_caravanning.html The pub campsite in comparison seemed somewhat rustic but as they say you pays your money. Which ever one you stay at you still have good access to the Kennet and Avon Canal, so good cycling and an hourly bus service into Devizes.

David


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Update


Just back from 2 nights at the C&CC site at Melksham/Devizes...and what a nice site it was too. Friendly staff and a decent sized pitch; next to the canal for walks; and 100m from the pub for nice food :smile2:


A very quiet site; very friendly; and very relaxing. We will definitely go back.


Graham:smile2:


----------

